
Show HN: My 7th Grade Young Entrepreneur Project -- interactive holiday cards - ellailan
https://github.com/ellailan/ColourMeCards
======
modin
You might want to change your mongodb password[1]. One easy way is to do it
the same way as how you did it with listening port, e.g. to use environment
variables.

[1]:
[https://github.com/ellailan/ColourMeCards/blob/150b131c6ee04...](https://github.com/ellailan/ColourMeCards/blob/150b131c6ee04116896fc61bbcd971e21e9ebf46/app.js#L15)

~~~
liamilan
Thanks, fixed!!!!

I'm Liam, Ella's brother, I built the server. It was the first time I wrote a
node server. It's a rookie mistake...

;(

~~~
liamilan
We also crashed the server.

Fixed now.

~~~
ronilan
Great learning experience me think ;)

------
wmichelin
You should definitely change your password ASAP! Anyone can currently access
your database and break stuff :(

------
cronix
Cool project! Keep it up ;)

On the website, you might want to add the mouse pointer back when hovering
clickable icons. It's not immediately apparent that they are clickable since
the cursor remains the regular arrow instead of changing to a pointer.

~~~
ronilan
> _you might want to add the mouse pointer back when hovering clickable
> icons._

@cronix thanks. Good observation and interesting point.

The missing "hand" pointer is a side effect of BlockLike. The clickable icons
are not image elements wrapped by anchor elements with href. Instead they are
Sprites with a click listener attached in JavaScript via their whenClicked
method.

My first reaction was to say "yep, let's change the cursor and help the
students" and I was thinking I would modify BlockLike so that any clickable
entity will have a pointer cursor. Then, after reading around the web
[1][2][3] I realized that I shouldn't, as in most cases, the click on the
Sprite is an action not a link. Those four icons on the homepage are the
exception not the rule.

So, to come around a full circle, changing the mouse pointer to a hand is
indeed the developer's responsibility. That being said, this project is both
relatively complex and wide in scope with a lot of moving parts, thus it is
bound to be rough around the edges. UX, like learning is a never ending job...

[1] [https://medium.com/simple-human/buttons-shouldnt-have-a-
hand...](https://medium.com/simple-human/buttons-shouldnt-have-a-hand-
cursor-b11e99ca374b)

[2] [https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/109739/should-
anchors...](https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/109739/should-anchors-
acting-as-buttons-use-the-pointer-cursor)

[3] [https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/36871/whether-to-
use-...](https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/36871/whether-to-use-pointer-
hand-over-a-button-or-just-the-default-cursor)

------
ellailan
My brother was looking at the database, and he saw that people were playing,
so if you have any questions, feel free to ask!

~~~
yorwba
Was randomly generating user names a deliberate choice to prevent people from
putting messages onto the leaderboard? In any case, it worked. You might want
to kick the legit maroon dog off his not-so-legit top spot, though.

~~~
ellailan
It was! We didn't want any inappropriate usernames, so I did it the way an
XBOX creates screen names. As for not-so-legit maroon dog, there's a debate in
the family about what should be done.

~~~
yorwba
Good thinking. I think it's still possible to add text by faking the score,
though. Sending a string literal containing a hexadecimal number that can also
be read as a word (like "0xdefaced") one could put a lot of stuff on there,
besides the obvious possibilities everyone can write on a calculator display.

------
jtl999
Hello also from BC :)

Interesting project

------
brian_herman
Wow amazing I cant wait to see what you come up with next!

------
zckao
Great job! I'm impressed!

